# Poodle Twitching



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My toy Cayenne twitches when she sleeps but not awake


----------



## Judydoodle (Jul 21, 2019)

Hello Darlydoo, I have a 15 week old moyen puppy who also occasionally twitches. He acts exactly as you describe. The first time he was 8 1/2 weeks and laying across me in the dark, and I thought he had hiccups. They only lasted a minute or so, and he lay there quite relaxed. I've noticed it twice more since, and am not sure how many more incidents I've missed. He's always awake, and not bothered at all, the twitches affect his whole body, and they go away quickly. I've only seen them when he's laying down. They act just like hiccups, only quicker, and I don't hear any noise from his mouth, so I'm assuming that they're not. He's not on any meds, and just got a second set of shots.
Have you had any luck figuring out what's going on with your poodle?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Judydoodle said:


> Hello Darlydoo, I have a 15 week old moyen puppy who also occasionally twitches. He acts exactly as you describe. The first time he was 8 1/2 weeks and laying across me in the dark, and I thought he had hiccups. They only lasted a minute or so, and he lay there quite relaxed. I've noticed it twice more since, and am not sure how many more incidents I've missed. He's always awake, and not bothered at all, the twitches affect his whole body, and they go away quickly. I've only seen them when he's laying down. They act just like hiccups, only quicker, and I don't hear any noise from his mouth, so I'm assuming that they're not. He's not on any meds, and just got a second set of shots.
> Have you had any luck figuring out what's going on with your poodle?


You should make a video and show your vet. They might be tiny seizures.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

Early epileptic seizures are a possibility. This is how my poodle started. If it is epilepsy the seizures will get worse, so you need to bring this to your vet's attention.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Judydoodle said:


> Hello Darlydoo, I have a 15 week old moyen puppy who also occasionally twitches. He acts exactly as you describe. The first time he was 8 1/2 weeks and laying across me in the dark, and I thought he had hiccups. They only lasted a minute or so, and he lay there quite relaxed. I've noticed it twice more since, and am not sure how many more incidents I've missed. He's always awake, and not bothered at all, the twitches affect his whole body, and they go away quickly. I've only seen them when he's laying down. They act just like hiccups, only quicker, and I don't hear any noise from his mouth, so I'm assuming that they're not. He's not on any meds, and just got a second set of shots.
> Have you had any luck figuring out what's going on with your poodle?


Judydoodle, is your pup still twitching like this? Did you ever find out the cause? I think we just had a similar episode tonight with Peggy, except it lasted an hour: Whole body jerks like hiccups, sometimes rapid, sometimes 20 or so seconds apart. She seemed quite unconcerned, albeit confused by the attention.



Michigan Gal said:


> Early epileptic seizures are a possibility. This is how my poodle started. If it is epilepsy the seizures will get worse, so you need to bring this to your vet's attention.


Michigan Gal, your poodle's epilepsy began with what looked like silent, rapid hiccups? Can I ask how long the episodes lasted?


----------



## Judydoodle (Jul 21, 2019)

I know that Charlie and Peggy are close to the same age, and I haven't seen any twitching like he had earlier in life. Of course he's a bit more independent and doesn't hang on my lap as much as he used to (!). I did make a video of him at the time and showed my vet. She wasn't concerned, said it looked like a hiccuppy kind of action and just to keep an eye on it. I have since forgotten all about it. 
I'm sure that's all it is with Peggy. Since she is twice the size of Charlie maybe her hiccups are lasting twice as long!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Judydoodle said:


> I know that Charlie and Peggy are close to the same age, and I haven't seen any twitching like he had earlier in life. Of course he's a bit more independent and doesn't hang on my lap as much as he used to (!). I did make a video of him at the time and showed my vet. She wasn't concerned, said it looked like a hiccuppy kind of action and just to keep an eye on it. I have since forgotten all about it.
> I'm sure that's all it is with Peggy. Since she is twice the size of Charlie maybe her hiccups are lasting twice as long!


Happy to hear Charlie's had no further issues


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

I have a 9 year old spoo that exhibits some epileptic behavior. She gets lost and appears afraid and once in awhile will hide. It doesn’t occur very often but I’m fairly certain I don’t always see when it occurs. I’m also not convinced it’s epilepsy. I wonder if it could be dementia? Just a thought.


----------

